# White specs on driftwood?



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

What could cause white specs to form on driftwood? It looks like Ick...but none of the fish have it on them...so Im not sure if it is. Any clues?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Have you treated the tank with any antibiotics recently?

Do you have good water circulation in the tank?

Kim


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Havent treated it with anything. The only circulation is from the filter, a Emporer 400...which seems to do fine being it takes food all the way to the bottom when it gets into the current...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't know what it might be, then.

Any chance of posting pics?

Kim


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

I can try to get a few when I get home but im not sure if my cam is good enough to get em. theyre pretty small and faint. Ill give it a try when I get home though.

Thanks


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Thats the best I could do...this is also on the other items in the tank...[/img]


----------



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

Try bumping it. They may just be small air bubbles from inside the would.
Otherwise I have no idea :-?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How long has this tank been set up?

I can't really see it very well, but I'm thinking it may be some sort of calcium deposits from the water itself. I don't think it's anything to worry about, and it will probably resolve on it's own as the tank becomes better established. (I'm guessing that it's fairly new, but I may be wrong...)

Kim


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

The tank has been running since last December, but some of the rocks in it were only put in a few weeks ago. Ill try the bumping it idea to see if that could be it...otherwise Im not sure...kinda weird. I might just take everything out this weekend and soak it in bleach water....at least it doesnt seem to be effecting the fish.


----------

